# How do I move LR to Mac from Windows?



## George Burrows (Jan 6, 2020)

How do I make the switch from Windows PC to iMac? My OS crashed again today. I am tired of years of OS issues.

I have 100K photos in Windows format. Once I get a new C drive and the PC is running I need to move my work to the iMac/IOS format.

I have a 2018 iMac I use for Logic Pro X. I am done with OS crashes and all the headaches associated with starting over with Lightroom.  Other than the Windows PC all I use is Mac/Apple.

If anyone has switched from Windows to Mac I would appreciate some insight or resources.

I have a call into Adobe and I am working with Apple for possible migration of files.

Thank you,
George


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2020)

Download this free book: Moving Lightroom to a New Computer - New FREE eBook | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## George Burrows (Jan 6, 2020)

Jim,

Thank you for the e-book I skimmed the PDF and did not locate moving from OS to IOS...

George


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2020)

You just need to do a bit more than skim the book. The book covers how to move to a different computer, which fundamentally is little different if moving cross-platform or staying with the same platform, but where it is relevant the book will detail the differences if moving cross-platform.


----------



## George Burrows (Jan 6, 2020)

I cannot understand how to move 100K photos from external drives with or without catalogs? I reading but now specific cross platform procedures for moving photos to Mac hard drive. 

I am sorry. I have a reading issue.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 6, 2020)

You need to decide where you intend to store those 100k photos on the Mac, i.e. internal or external drive. Once you have decided, you need to figure out how to get them from the Windows system to the Mac, and that may depend on where they currently reside. For example, if they're on an external drive already, you can connect that external drive to the Mac to copy them to the final destination, but it they're on an internal drive you'll need to copy them to an external drive on Windows, which you then connect to the Mac to again copy them to the final destination. Because of the different file formats used by Windows and Mac, it's best not to use the files on the Mac from the transfer external drive. But all of this IS covered in the PDF, just follow the instructions and you'll be fine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 13, 2020)

Hi George. We ought to just check one important detail - which Lightroom version are you actually using? You've placed this in the cloud-based desktop forum and you talk about moving to iOS, but you also mention an iMac and catalogs. Can you please open Lightroom and go to Help menu > System and get the version number so we know which version of Lightroom you're talking about?


----------

